# Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!



## Meerforellenfan (11. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die gerne per Kanu, Boot und Kajak auf der ostsee unterwegs sind und meinen ein Überlebensanzug oder eine Rettungsweste sei Luxus, die sollten sich doch mal die beiden gescheiterten Ausflüge am letzten Wochenende zu gemüte führen......

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nu-mit-zwei-personen-vor-sierksdorf-gekentert

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/sch...cke-Fuenf-Angler-aus-der-Ostsee-gerettet.html



das dier meisten hier im Board genau wissen wie man sich zu verhalten hat ist mir schon klar aber was ist mit anderen aus anderen Regionen?

Ich denke es schadet nicht so etwas hier zu posten sondern es könnte Leben retten zu wissen was zu beachten ist!


----------



## goeddoek (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeicht!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Ich denke es schadet nicht so etwas hier zu posten sondern es könnte Leben retten zu wissen was zu beachten ist!




Exakt :m |good:

Kann man nicht oft genug schreiben, gerade wenn man manchmal liest, bei wieviel Windstärken die Leute noch rausfahren ( müssen ). So klasse ist kein Fisch, dass sich das lohnt


----------



## MeFo_83 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Für alle die gerne per Kanu, Boot und Kajak auf der ostsee unterwegs sind und meinen ein Überlebensanzug oder eine Rettungsweste sei Luxus, die sollten sich doch mal die beiden gescheiterten Ausflüge am letzten Wochenende zu gemüte führen......
> 
> http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nu-mit-zwei-personen-vor-sierksdorf-gekentert
> 
> ...


na wie gut das ich und meine frau seid jahren immer ein paar euronen übrig haben, für die seenotretter zu spenden!!!
man weiß ja nie wann es einen selber mal erwischt und man schnellstmöglich die jungs braucht!#t
"klopf auf holz", ist gott sei dank immer erspart geblieben!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Könnte das ja auch noch auf Belly-Boote ergänzen, saß selber schon vor Dahme vor 2 Jahren mit einem Freund.....jeder in seinem versteht sich .......und plötzlich kamen schnell dunkle Wolken auf und weil wir etwas weit draussen waren bei dem Ententeich Wetter, schafften wir es nicht mehr rechtzeitig ans Ufer, total verschätzt sage ich mal!
In der dunkelheit der Brandung hatten wir gefühlt keinen Meter mehr geschafft und in durch die Brandungswellen konnten wir uns nur ab und zu sehen......wenn die Welle es zu ließen..........kaum vorstellbar wenn man die Ostsee kennt es sei denn man sitzt mitten drin!!!!!!


Angst machte sich breit und wir dachten beide wir schaffen das nicht mehr, Gott sei dank schafften wir es doch noch unter größten Anstrengungen.
Zwischenzeitlich hofften wir das uns die retten würden die mit dem Schlauchboot raus sind aber wie sich nachher rausstellte kämpften die selbst um ihr Leben weil ihr Motor ausgefallen war.

Wer das einmal mitgemacht hat, denkt anders über diese Badewanne Ostsee .................ich bin dankbar das dies so gut für uns ausging und hoffe es hilft anderen darüber nachzudenken......

wenn Ihr änliches erlebt habt dann schildert das den anderen denn es kann denen das Leben retten !!!!


----------



## rostocker-jung (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hallo,

kann euch nur beipflichten, habe das Meer vor Jahren auch schon mal unterschätzt, was im Fernsehen noch so romantisch wirkt, wird da draussen schnell bitterer Ernst.

Wir waren vor Jahren mit einem Plasteboot vor KüBo unterwegs, mit nur 5 PS ging ja ohne Führerschein nicht anders.

Als wir rausfuhren, hatten wir Wind aus Süd bei 1-2 Bft, das Wasser lag da wie ein Spiegel.

Wir sind dann raus bis zum Trollengrund und haben gut geangelt, nur leider drehte der Wind auf West und aus 1-2 Bft wurden plötzlich 3-4 in Böen wahrscheinlich mehr.

Wir haben es trotz Vollgas kaum geschafft gegen die Welle anzufahren und haben es gerade noch so geschafft immer und immer wieder das Boot leer zu schöpfen.

Wir sind vielleicht 20 Minuten raus gefahren, haben aber gut und  gerne 2 Stunden zurück gebraucht.

Kann jedem von euch nur empfehlen den Wetterbericht ganz genau zu beobachten, die bisher zuverlässigste Seite war immer: 

www.windfinder.com

Haben uns an diesem Tag ziemlich auf das Wetter der vorangegangenen Tage verlassen, sollte man aber an der See besser wissen.


----------



## cafabu (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Moinsen,
kann Allen nur zustimmen.
Vor einigen Jahren haben wir ein Segelboot (Dickschiff, 15m) von Kiel nach Dänemark überführt. Ostsee absoluter Ententeich, 1-2 Windstärken, pralle Sonne. Plötzlich kam am Horizont ein Wetter auf. Es hat 5 min gedauert bis sich die See kräuselte. Dann hatten wir nur noch die Zeit alle Segel zu bergen, bis das Wetter über uns war. Wanten, Mast und Riggs reichten als Windwiederstand aus, dass wir 45 Grad Kränkung bekamen. Alle Lucken Dicht und in der Pflicht zusammengekauert. Nach 15 min kam die Sonne wieder und alles war vorbei. Es gab keinen Seewetterbericht der dies angekündigt hat. Ein kl. Angelboot wäre hoffnungslos verloren gewesen.
Carsten


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

danke für die postings..............da war doch noch was .......
vor ca. 25 Jahren war ich das erste mal im April in Norwegen am Hardhanger........an unserem Ankunftstag am Sonntag war niemand in Eidsdal um uns Motoren für unser Boot übergeben zu können..........Angelgeil wie wir  drei waren entschieden wir  uns die geschätzen 800 Meter bis zur Steilwand zu rudern......lange Rede kurzer Sinn........wir brauchten über eine Stunde, total verschätzt im Fjord und dann kam der Sturm, 2 Stunden kämpften wir gegene die Wellen, waren total erschöpft da sah uns ein Fischer in den hohen Wellen treiben und kam uns zur Hilfe.............es war leichtsinnig und ich hätte nie gedacht das in einem Fjord so ein Sturm losgegehen kann......

ok das ist nicht Ostsee aber dunkle Wolken waren vorher auch nicht da!!!

genau genommen habe ich schon recht viel Glück gehabt!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

600 Leute drauf und nur 5 haben etwas zu sagen........naja.....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

moin männers, und ich denke immer ich sei ein "weichei", weil ich den wetterbericht (bei 3 versch. seiten)/und die strömungsvorhersage über tage studiere, am tag der ausfahrt morgens erst mal schnell zum strand fahre- erst dann überleg ich ob ich/wir rausfahre/n(mit dem belly).
aber wie man sieht ist dat wohl doch ganz gut so|kopfkrat...

gruß und weiterhin viel "glück" euch allen


----------



## Tino (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Zitat:
Wir waren vor Jahren mit einem Plasteboot vor KüBo unterwegs, mit nur 5 PS ging ja ohne Führerschein nicht anders.
*
Mit 5 PS auf ein Meer,na ja jeder spielt mit seinem Leben wie er mag.

*''ging ja ohne Führerschein nicht anders'' *steht auf dem Grabstein*?!

*Für solch ein Verhalten habe ich kein Verständnis!!!*
*
Beim Brandungsangeln von der Reriker Brücke kam ne Anka mit ganzen 4 Anglern rein.Alle um die 80-90kg und nen 5 Pser hinten dran.

Als ich das sah, wusste ich wie behämmert manche Leute sein können.**

Die Ostsee galt schon seit ewigen Zeiten als sehr gefährlich,dass ist doch jetzt nicht so neu.


Trotzdem sehr gut, dass dieses Thema mal wieder bei den Leuten hier in Erinnerung gebracht wird.
*


----------



## Klaul (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

moin zusammen,
natürlich finde ich es gut dass hier über solche vorfälle gepostet wird. aber ich denke auch, dass nur sehr wenige sich diese postigs zu herzen nehmen. egal ob angler nun mit kleinbooten meinen auf die ostsee fahren zu müssen, oder ob sie zb. nur zum heringsangeln auf die schlei fahren. 
da ich direkt an der ostsee aufgewachsen bin, denke ich, kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen. jetzt lebe ich in angeln (kappeln) gegenüber von arnis. da ich von meinem grundstück aus sehen kann, was sich alles so auf der schlei bewegt, muss ich sagen, dass mir manchmal wirklich angst und bange wird. und das ganze erreicht seinen höhepunkt zur heringszeit. aber leider ist es auch so, dass diese "erfahrenen bootsangler" in keinster weise ratschläge und hinweise von den einheimischen annehmen. ich habe mit einigen gesprochen die von der schlei aus mit kleinen booten auf die ostsee zum angeln gefahren sind. fast alle haben berichtet, das es bei leichten winden aus einer bestimmten richtung sehr schwierig ist mit 5 ps wieder auf die schlei zu kommen.
da dieses bei uns die wir hier leben und auch bootsangler sind, bekannt ist, sollte es doch für alle anderen grund genug sein sich über die bedingungen zu erkundigen. 
ich selbst habe ein 4,40 m angelboot mit 5 ps ab. dieses boot ist ein ideales boot zum angeln auf der schlei. trotzdem muss ich sagen, wenn ich morgens sehr früh rausfahre und die schlei spiegelglatt ist, kann es nach wenigen stunden schon ganz anders aussehen. da mir dies aber bekannt ist, suche ich mir danach meine angelstellen aus, je nach windrichtung damit ich auf der rückfahrt nicht gegen den wind fahren muss.
und zum schluss meines beitrages möchte ich noch meine ganz persönliche meinung zur rettung verunglückter, leichtsinniger bootsangler hier loswerden: es darf nicht sein, dass wir angler uns, falls uns durch unser leichtsinniges verhalten etwas auf dem wasser passiert, uns auf die dgzrs
verlassen und uns deshalb halbwegs sicher fühlen. nein, ich denke dafür ist diese gesellschaft nicht da. klar helfen sie.
aber wir sollten auch einmal daran denken, dass wir durch unsere dummheit ewt. auch die gesundheit und das leben dieser menschen aufs spiel setzen. und das darf nach meiner ansicht nach nicht sein. ich bin vor jahren einige male mit der theodor heuss bei sturm draussen gewesen (der vormann war unser nachbar). deshalb habe ich heute allergrösste achtung vor diesen menschen die sich selbstlos für in seenot geratene menschen einsetzen. und selbst wenn ich regelmäßig der dgzrs spenden zukommen lasse, darf das keine erleichterung meines gewissens sein, fall, ich doch durch eigenen leichtsinn einmal gerettet werden muss.
alle die wir mit unseren kleinen, ich nenne es einmal nuss-
schalen, zum angln fahren, sollten auch einmal daran denken wie es den menschen ergeht die dann zurück bleiben wenn wir von unserer angeltour nicht zurück kommen.
so, nun wünsche ich allen sehr schöne angeltage und den bootsanglern immer eine menge vernunft.

viele grüsse und petri heil
klaus


----------



## belle-hro (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



observer schrieb:


> moin männers, und ich denke immer ich sei ein "weichei", weil ich den wetterbericht (bei 3 versch. seiten)/und die strömungsvorhersage über tage studiere, am tag der ausfahrt morgens erst mal schnell zum strand fahre- erst dann überleg ich ob ich/wir rausfahre/n(mit dem belly).
> aber wie man sieht ist dat wohl doch ganz gut so|kopfkrat...
> 
> gruß und weiterhin viel "glück" euch allen



Dann bin ich ein Riesen-Weichei und ich steh dazu!!!! Bootsangeln ist geil, wenn man abends gesund am Steg festmachen kann (so o.ä. von der Sig bei Dolfin abgeguckt).
Und da ist echt was wahres dran.


----------



## Tino (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Klaul schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> natürlich finde ich es gut dass hier über solche vorfälle gepostet wird. aber ich denke auch, dass nur sehr wenige sich diese postigs zu herzen nehmen. egal ob angler nun mit kleinbooten meinen auf die ostsee fahren zu müssen, oder ob sie zb. nur zum heringsangeln auf die schlei fahren.
> da ich direkt an der ostsee aufgewachsen bin, denke ich, kann ich das ganz gut beurteilen. jetzt lebe ich in angeln (kappeln) gegenüber von arnis. da ich von meinem grundstück aus sehen kann, was sich alles so auf der schlei bewegt, muss ich sagen, dass mir manchmal wirklich angst und bange wird. und das ganze erreicht seinen höhepunkt zur heringszeit. aber leider ist es auch so, dass diese "erfahrenen bootsangler" in keinster weise ratschläge und hinweise von den einheimischen annehmen. ich habe mit einigen gesprochen die von der schlei aus mit kleinen booten auf die ostsee zum angeln gefahren sind. fast alle haben berichtet, das es bei leichten winden aus einer bestimmten richtung sehr schwierig ist mit 5 ps wieder auf die schlei zu kommen.
> da dieses bei uns die wir hier leben und auch bootsangler sind, bekannt ist, sollte es doch für alle anderen grund genug sein sich über die bedingungen zu erkundigen.
> ...




#6|good:


----------



## Rosi (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Für alle die gerne per Kanu, Boot und Kajak auf der ostsee unterwegs sind und meinen ein Überlebensanzug oder eine Rettungsweste sei Luxus,



Na ehrlich, da mache ich allerdings einen Unterschied. Ich brauche keinen Überlebensanzug, das wäre übertrieben. Rettungsweste ist oki. 
Wenn ihr euch in der Realität umseht, bei Leuten die alle 2 Tage rausfahren, dann findet ihr dort solche Anzüge sehr selten. Ostsee zwischen April und Oktober. Ich meine Boot.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Na ehrlich, da mache ich allerdings einen Unterschied. Ich brauche keinen Überlebensanzug, das wäre übertrieben. Rettungsweste ist oki.
> Wenn ihr euch in der Realität umseht, bei Leuten die alle 2 Tage rausfahren, dann findet ihr dort solche Anzüge sehr selten. Ostsee zwischen April und Oktober. Ich meine Boot.



Fällt die Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad ist die Überlebenschance bei maximal 3 Stunden, bewußtlosigkeit kann dann schon nach einer Stunde eintreten........ich finde das ist nicht viel Zeit wenn niemand in der Nähe ist und das Ufer weit entfernt.........solange uns nichts passiert, wissen wir es doch alle besser oder ?


----------



## kaipiranja (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> 600 Leute drauf und nur 5 haben etwas zu sagen........naja.....



...hat wahrscheinlich damit zu tun das die 595 nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, es fällt mir zumindest schwer das nicht zu tun - bei den Erfahrungsberichten, die hier  teils zu lesen sind...

KAI


----------



## Jagst-Carp (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hallo Rosi

vor fast genau 1 Jahr (05.10.10) kamen 2 Freunde von mir ums Leben in Dänemark/Langeland hätten sie Überlebensanzüge angehabt würden sie wahrscheinlich noch leben,mein Sohn und ich konnten uns Gott sei Dank....... nach 3 harten Std. ans  Ufer retten,in nur 11 Grad kaltem Wasser waren wir auch mehr tot als lebendig..........also ich sage ja zum Überlebensanzug...............


----------



## Rosi (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> . nach 3 harten Std. ans  Ufer retten,in nur 11 Grad kaltem Wasser waren wir auch mehr tot als lebendig..........also ich sage ja zum Überlebensanzug...............



Moin, lies doch mal richtig. Zwischen April und Oktober ist das Wasser wärmer. 

Mal ein aufmüpfiger Gedanke: ich habe ja einen Überlebensanzug und eine Weste die mich rumdreht, also kann nichts passieren. Dann fahre ich jetzt mal los, weil ich anders keine Zeit habe. Egal ob die Wellen schon ins Boot schwappen.
Ein gesundes Maß ist angesagt.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Dass die Ostsse alles andere ist als ein Ententeich habe ch auch vor ca. 2 Jahren mit der MSForelle erlebt.
Meterhohe Wellen und das Angeln war nahezu unmöglich.
Die meisten mussten sich übergeben... unmöglich bei so einem Wetter rauszufahren.


----------



## vermesser (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Der Leichtsinn auf der Ostsee spottet teilweise jeder Beschreibung. Ich war dieses Jahr im April bei recht kräftigem auflandigem Wind so um 5 bis 6 mit schönen Wellen um 1m auf Mefo...schon Waten war kaum möglich, geschweige denn vernünftiges Angeln. Aber es kamen trotzdem zwei Experten zu dem kleinen Einlauf mit Beton links und rechts, also so´ne Art Mole, mit nem Schlauchboot so von 3 m Länge. Auf meine vorsichtige Frage, ob das denn bei dem Wetter funktionieren würde, hieß es "Klar, damit fahren wir auch auf´n Bodden". Es dauerte 5 Minuten und 3 m aus dem Wellenschatten der Mauern, da lag das Boot im Bauchtiefen Wasser um und ich musste mir das Lachen verkneifen. 100 m weiter und mit deren Klamotten wäre das kein Spaß mehr gewesen. Ich versteh die Leute nicht.


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Nich immer auf die Bootsfahrer hauen... Unvernunft kennt keine Grenzen!
Mal ein schönes Beispiel dazu, wie man es nicht machen soll:





Ich kann das mit gutem Gewissen posten, da nichts passiert ist....


----------



## Heringsfresser (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

sitzt derjenige in seinem reifen? ist leider nicht so gut zu erkennen, wenn man nicht dabei war..


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Er (einer von zweien) steht im Wasser...


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Gut, dass das Thema hier noch einmal aufgegriffen wird, weil ja die "Ich will bei jeder Temperatur Dorsch vom Kleinboot, Kajak, Belly angeln"-Zeit wieder beginnt. Leider hat es ja auch in diesem Jahr nicht geklappt, in Bezug auf Sicherheit ein Event zu organisieren. Oft genug angeboten wurde es im Portal ja von verschiedenen Leuten. Außerdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal anmerken, dass es leider Menschen gibt, die ihre Selbstbestätigung darin suchen leichtsinnigen Unfug auf Kosten Anderer salonfähig zu sabbeln. D. H. es gibt Leute und Veranstalter, die leider von Ihrer eigenen Erfahrung auf die Erfahrung ihrer Klientel schließen oder auch nach dem Modus verfahren..muss er selbst wissen, und aus diesem Grunde entsprechendes Equipment oder auch Touren und Events anbieten, obwohl die Bedingungen etwas derartiges überhaupt nicht zulassen. Also: jeder sollte sich ausschließlich an seinen eigenen Möglichkeiten messen und nur dann auf´s Wasser gehen, wenn die Verhältnisse für ihn und sein Equipment dies zulassen! Lieber einmal mehr an Land bleiben, als irgendein Risiko einzugehen und das Leben derer, die zu Hilfe eilen müssen gleich mit auf´s Spiel zu setzen.
Wir sind Menschen mit einem tollen Hobby und nicht mehr!

Piet


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Dem ist nix hinzu zufügen #6 Danke Piet


----------



## Baitcaster (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hier mal ein Zitat von mir aus einem anderen Nordforum zu der Leichtsinnigkeit einiger Angler


> Marcel hat ein neues Boot.. http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...ab-Thread-quot&p=280157&viewfull=1#post280157
> Klick zur Beschreibung des Bootes http://www.marinawassersport.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=303&Itemid=129
> Dann wollen sie(min.2Leute) mit einem Akkuquirl damit auf küstennahe Gewässer..
> Dort sind die aktuellen Temperaturen 13-14Grad.. http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Kiel.htm
> ...


 
Und hier mal 2 Fälle über Kanuunfälle


> http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/ostholstein/3259081/kanu-mit-zwei-personen-vor-sierksdorf-gekentert
> und von vorgestern http://www.ln-online.de/nachrichten...becker-polizist-rettet-jungen-nach-kanuunfall
> Sagt eigentlich alles aus


 
Ein wenig komme ich auch rum und was ich schon alles auf der Neustädter Bucht, dem Ärmelkanal oder auch dem Schweriner See gesehen habe, ich sag´s euch, da sträuben sich die Nackenhaare |kopfkrat
Ich bin mit Yak(Ocean Prowler Trident 15) unterwegs und gehe nur noch mit Trockenanzug(hab mir gerade den neuen Imax gegönnt) auf die offenen, großen Gewässer! Alles andere bietet nicht den Schutz für einen längeren Zeitraum im kalten Wasser. 
...aber wie es nun einmal ist, wissen es viele natürlich besser


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Zitat von Baitcaster: Also hier jemanden Mut zu machen, der vom Bootsfischen in küstennahen Gewässern kaum Ahnung hat, finde ich sehr leichtsinnig

Das sehe ich genau so! #6  Gutes Posting!
Piet


----------



## Perch-Noob (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Moin,

klasse Thread.

Bin selber ein Paar Jahre auf großen Pötten zur See gefahren und hab auch auf diesen, erlebt welche Kraft diese so genannte Badewanne (Ostsee) haben kann.

Auf einer Fahrt von Stockholm nach St. Petersburg, kam starker Wind auf es gab sofort eine Durchsage für Crew & Passagiere sich bitte ins innere des Schiffes zu begeben. Ca. 10min später hatte ich Schichtwechsel geh über den Korridor und als ich, dass sah bin ich nur noch gerannt.
Eine rund 60 jährige Dame öffnete eine der schweren seitlichen Türen, sicherte die leicht geöffnete Tür mit ihrem Fuß, zwischen Tür und (beschlagener 10-15cm hoher) Metallschwelle|kopfkrat und schob ihr höchstens fünf Jahre altes Enkel Kind raus mit der Anweisung sich gut an der Rehling festzuhalten#q.
Als das Kind draußen war kam eine Böhe & schlug die Tür zu schön auf´s Schienbein, in diesem Moment erreichte ich das Spektakel, konnte die Tür öffnen das Kind reinzerren, so wie auch die völlig erstaunte Dame.

Fazit: Ich wurde etwas lauter und fragte die Dame ob sie ihr Enkelkind loswerden wolle. Der Sturm war nach ca. einer dreiviertel Stunde vorüber, die nette Dame verbrachte den Rest der Reise sitzend und verließ das Traumschiff mit Krücken.

Die MS Deutschland ist übrigens ein Schiff für über 400 Passagiere und kein Anka, noch dazu verfügt es über genügend Lebensrettende Möglichkeiten.

Mit dem Meer ist halt nicht zu spaßen.

Darum gilt immer:
Mit gedacht, hat was gebracht!

Gruß Lepi|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Lepi schrieb:


> Mit dem Meer ist halt nicht zu spaßen.
> 
> Darum gilt immer:
> Mit gedacht, hat was gebracht!
> ...


Moin Lepi, das sind Dimensionen die sich ein "Landei" nicht vorstellen kann. Hier geht es um Leichtsinn. *Man weiß immer erst hinterher was leichtsinnig war. *

Meine leichtsinnigste Fahrt, oh Gott, das dürfte ich garnicht beschreiben, es war finstere Nacht und ich wollte lieber im Wohnwagen schlafen als im Boot. An der Angelstelle glattes Wasser der beschriebene Ententeich, doch um die Ecke, hinter dem Wald, baute der Südwind Wellen auf, gefühlt turmhoch und stockfinster. Das Ufer unbewohnt, also kein Licht zur Orientierung. Das Wasser spritzte, klitschenaß hielt ich die Laterne. Besser sieht man ohne sie. Ich weiß nicht wie ich an den unbeleuchteten Booten vorbei gekommen bin, welche weiter draußen im Hafen liegen. Ich bin bis heute nie wieder bei Nacht gefahren. Das war leichtsinnig und hat nichts mit einem Überlebensanzug zu tun. Ich hätte bis zur Morgendämmerung vor Ort bleiben sollen. Dann hätte ich die Wellen gesehen, welche der Südwind an dieser Strecke aufbaut.

Dieser Watangler da zwischen den Wellen denkt hoffentlich jetzt (mit Abstand) auch so darüber. Nie wieder gehe ich so weit rein.


----------



## Perch-Noob (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Nabend,

na stell dir mal vor du stehst da hast Jacke & Neoprenbuxe voll Wasser|bigeyes, muss ja mal locker ein Drittel deines Körpergewichts sein, wenn nicht noch MEEEER (oder auch Ostsee). 
Und damit in der Dünung an Land kommen? Na herzlichen Glückwunsch#v!!!
Man könnt sich auch gleich Betonschuhe anfertigen lassen.

Gruß Lepi#h


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Zitat "MS Deutschland" ? Bist da drauf gefahren? ;-) kenne ich ..das Schiff. Man sollte dazu wissen, dass Schiffe dieses Kalibers schon eine Menge der Bewegungen dämpfen... Bin auch auf verschiedenen Schiffen und Schiffstypen gefahren.. Tanker, Container oder auch Stückgut... auf allen Schiffen hatten die Kollegen und ich immer Respekt vor den Naturgewalten. Wir hatten ALLE Sicherheitsseminare ( in Gründeich ) zu absolvieren!
Das zeigt die Sichtweise von Profis zu diesem Thema. Es wäre schön, wenn die Hobbykapitäne wenigstens die Grundlagen berücksichtigen würden. Am Rande: Wenn jemand in Seenot gerät, ist JEDER verpflichtet, ihm zu Hilfe zu eilen! Das möchte ich niemandem, nur wegen des Angelns, zumuten.
Piet


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Ja hab dort einen Vertrag gearbeitet, insgesammt war ich fünf Jahre auf See & hab deshalb schon eine ungefähre Ahnung wie schnell es gehen kann.
Genau aus diesem Grund finde ich diesen Thread hier verdammt wichtig & bin der Meinung das er eigentlich veröffentlicht werden sollte oder man irgendwie anders auf ihn aufmerksam machen muß.

Denn es passiert leider immernoch genug Mist, auf Grund von Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz. #q

Gruß Lepi|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Dieser Thread ist sehr wichtig. Er wird aber kaum wirklich gelesen bzw. verstanden, weil die Fischgeilheit einfach zu groß ist. Habe gerade in einem anderen Thread den Kopf geschüttelt über eine Anfrage: 3,5m Schlauchboot,
5 PS Motor und 3 Mann Besatzung zur Küstenfischerei.
Die Sicherheitsausrüstung meines 6m Kajütbootes hat mehr Geld gekostet, als das, womit hier so einige auf die Ostsee wollen. Irgendwie habe ich inzwischen keine wirkliche Lust mehr mich dazu zu äußern. Bootsangeln auf dem Meer ist eine Disziplin, die kostet etwas mehr Geld als andere Angeldisziplinen - und sie sollte vernünftigerweise auch noch von nautischen Kenntnisse begleitet sein. Wer die Kohle zu Boot und Sicherheitsausrüstung nicht hat, sollte sich lieber einem professionellen Schiff anvertrauen. Mann kann auch wie ich, lange dafür sparen um sich das irgendwann leisten zu können.
Bellyboote sind etwas für eine Distanz, die etwas hinter der Wurfweite der Strandangler liegt. Auch darüber gabs schon vor Jahren heiße Diskussionen.
Wenn ich als Bootsangler ein Bellyboot 1000m vor dem Strand antreffe, rufe ich die Wasserschutzpolizei. Für mich ist das auch bei Ententeich ein Seenotfall.
Wathosen sind nicht bis zur Brust geschnitten, damit ich bis da ins Wasser gehe. Man kann auch schnell in der Wathose sterben - wie bereits geschehen.
Petri


----------



## Marf22 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Franky schrieb:


> Nich immer auf die Bootsfahrer hauen... Unvernunft kennt keine Grenzen!
> Mal ein schönes Beispiel dazu, wie man es nicht machen soll:
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn das Bild auf Als aufgenommen wurde, kenne ich die beiden Angler sehr gut! |rolleyes Obwohl, er hat nen Kescher auf dem Rücken. Als Kinder sind wir bei solchen Wellen mit wachsener Begeisterung baden gegangen.....zwischen Juni und September.....war das auch gefährlich? Wir gehen auch bei diesem Wetter noch fischen und bis jetzt haben wir uns noch nie unwohl gefühlt, sondern eher Spaß gehabt! Ich bin auch bei Ententeich schon beim Watangeln in nen Plümperloch gelatscht und baden gegangen....darf ich das jetzt auch nicht mehr? Vernünftige Watbekleidung, enganliegende Hose mit Watgürtel vorausgesetzt, sehe ich da keine Gefahr bis auf nen nassen Hintern....Wir reden hier nicht von den Aldimüllbeuteln mit Stiefeln!

Ich bade, angle und fahre mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee jetzt fast 25 Jahre und wir werden oft belächelt, weil wir Automatikwesten tragen und auch Flaoter anhaben. Dolfin hat schon recht, das kostet Kohle....aber so ist das halt. Für mich ist das wichtigste, den Respekt vor der Natur nicht zu verlieren und eine gesunde Einschätzung über seine eigene Leistungsfähigkeit und die seiner Ausrüstung/Bootes zu haben. Da sollte man dann weit drunter bleiben um dann noch Reserven zu haben. So bald ich ein ungute Gefühl bekomme drehe ich um, egal was die anderen sagen! Wer jedes Riskio ausschließen will, sollte an Land bleiben.....


----------



## engelhai (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Denke da nur an die Leihbootangler in Spodsbjerg. Dort wird teilweise auch bei Windstärken von 5-6 rausgefahren. Und als Antwort hab ich selbst gehört: Das Boot kostet ja schließlich auch heute Geld!
Hinzu kommen noch diverse Hausvermieter die sogenannte Anglerhäuser mit Boot vermieten und dort eine Plastikschale mit einem 5 Ps zur Verfügung stellen.#q


----------



## HD4ever (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hans seine Signatur sagt doch alles zu dem Thema ! #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die alles nicht so leicht nehmen und anderen helfen eine Notsituation zu erkennen bevor sie entsteht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Ich hab seit über 30 Jahren die Scheine Küse und Binnen und bin da von der Ost- über die Nordsee bis nach Norwegen mit Booten verschiedenster Größe unterwegs gewesen.

Fakt ist:
Erfahrung ist duirch nicht zu ersetzen - und damit meine ich nicht nur die reine Erfahrung mit Booten allgemein.

Sondern ganz speziell zum einen Reviererfahrung und zum anderen Erfahrung mit dem jeweiligen Boot.

Meist halten die Boote wesentlich mehr aus als die Angler - was nichts bringt, wenn der Angler nicht mit dem Boot umgehen kann in entsprechenden Verhältnissen.

Das ist der eine Teil der Wahrheit.

Der andere Teil der Wahrheit:
Die meisten Angler haben genügend Angst weil zu wenig Erfahrung, um sich in Gefahr zu begeben.

Die drehen schon um oder fahren gar nicht erst raus, wenn erfahrenere Angler meinen, jetzt haben wir endlich genügend Drift zum richtigen Angeln.



Belly oder Kajak ist eimer eine nicht zu unterschätzende Sache, weil von eigener Muskelkraft angetrieben - und die eigene Kraft wird, wie bekannt, gerade von Männern gerne mal überschätzt.

An der Küste dürften aber die in der Überzahl sein, welche nah genug dran wohnen, um auch Erfahrung zu sammeln und zu haben.

Und bei aller Diskussion um Anzüge, etc., sollte man die wichtigsten Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gerade (aber nicht mnur!!) beim Bellyboat- oder Kajakangeln nicht vergessen:
Nie alleine raus, jemanden informieren, dass man raus ist und wann man spätestens zurück sein will (Verwandschaft, Freunde, Vermieter etc.), Handy dabei (darf gerne ein wetterfestes sein).



Man sollte sich immer, wenn man das erste Mal auf einem neuen Revier ein Boot mietet, sich einen halben Tag einen Guide gönnen (wird auch von einigen Vermietern so angeboten), dabei aber mehr Wert auf das Kennenlkernen des Reviers und spezifischer Gefahren sowie des Bootes als auf Angelplätze legen.

Auch wenn es GPS etc. gibt, gehört eine Karte und Besteck dazu, sobald man auch nur annähernd vorhat, so weit rauszufahren, dass man am Ufer nichts mehr erkennen kann.

Alles in allem ist es aber ähnlich wie beim Autofahren:
Trotz Führerscheine und aller Warnungen, Berichte und Unfälle, die passieren, gibt es genügend Honks, die sich nen Dreck um eine vernünftige Fahrweise kümmern.

So ist die Menschheit nun mal, das wird man nie ausrotten können.

Man kann und sollte so wie hier im Thread immer informieren und aufmerksam machen.

Und auch darauf hinweisen, dass die DGzRS rein spendenfinanziert ist und auf jeden Groschen angewiesen.

Ein Grund, warum wir redadktionell alle Pressemeldungen der DGzRS bringen sowie kostenlose Anzeigen schalten für die DGzRS.


Ansosnten sollte sich jeder Angler, der sich auf oder ins Wasser begibt  - und zwar bevor er sich in eine mögliche Gefahr begibt - schlicht fragen:
Ist es ein Fisch, den ich möglicherweise nicht mal fange, das Risiko wirklich wert?


----------



## Mosi (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Wat brüllt de Storm? 

De Minsch is ’n Worm! 

Wat brüllt de See? 

‘n Dreck is he!​


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Mosi schrieb:


> Wat brüllt de Storm?
> 
> De Minsch is ’n Worm!
> 
> ...



Tja so isses!#6


----------



## Miracle Man (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Ich denke, dass so ziemlich alles beschrieben wurde.
(Ich selbst habe ein 17" Innenboarder 150 PS.)

Was mir hier aber fehlt ist der Nebel!!!
Auch der zieht an der Ostsee oft schnell auf und man verliert ohne GPS schnell die Orientierung.
Also sollte man meiner Meinung nach immer ein GPS mit zum Angeln haben.
Das ist wichtiger als ein Echolot!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hallo!
Ein GPS ist eine feine Sache. Davor kommt aber noch ein Kompass und eine Seekarte. Das ist verpflihtend und kann nicht durch Elektronik ersetzt werden.
Dann kommt der Nebel......
Mit GPS weiß Du dann wo du bist. Alle anderen wissen das aber nicht. Viel größer als die Gefahr sich zu verirren, ist die Gefahr die von anderen Schiffen ausgeht. Denn sie sehen dich oft nicht. Zuerst ist ein richtiger Radarreflektor wichtig. Dann besteht die Chance dich zu sehen. Ein AIS Empfänger oder Radar helfen dir dann auch, die anderen Schiffe zu sehen und Kollisionen zu verhindern..
Wenn ich im Winter vor Rügen die Blindflüge einer seh, bekomme ich wirklich Angst.
Petri


----------



## gummibootangler (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

moin liebe bootsangler
nen guter trööt isses ja und wer ihn liest und beherzigt hat gute chanchen heil nach haus zu kommen
nur was mich stört das mal wieder von einigen auf den 5psern rummgehackt wird -wieviel von euren 100erten ps könnt ihr den
mit euren-vorwieget gleitern-bei entsprechender wetterlage noch nutzen?
malabgesehen davon das ich dann(3-4bft)gar nicht mehr draußen sein möchte, da entspanntes angeln mit keinem kleinboot mehr möglich ist
1000ende 5pser sind unterwegs wenn was passiert dann doch nur durch unkenntnis selbstüberschätzung oder schlechte ausrüstung die da wäre:
-genug sprit
-kompass
-wasserdichtes oder verpacktes handy
-rettungsweste o.floater-je nach wassertemperatur
-ruder
-windfinder-top seite für wettervorhersage
kostet alles nicht viel
und wenns doch mal eng werden sollte bei ablandigen wind
schräg zur welle nach haus kreutzen,wünsche ich aber keinem-
besser gleich zuhaus bleiben oder in den heidepark

mich würd noch interessiren was die wapo sagt wenn jemand
anruft und nen bellyboot 1000m vom strand meldet?


----------



## steve71 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Mit kleinen Booten auf die Ostsee zum Angeln zu fahren ist eine sensible Sache, die es nicht zu unterschätzen gilt!

Jeder sollte die Seetüchtigkeit seines Bootes kennen und dann entscheiden wann man rausfährt und vor allem WANN NICHT! 

Vor Rügen hat man mit kleinen Booten nichts verloren! Dort baut sich durch das tiefe Wasser schnell eine hohe Welle auf und man kommt mit Kleinbooten sehr schnell an seine Grenzen! 
Und Offshore kommen durch häufigen Seenebel und intenive Berufschiffahrt noch weitere Gefahren hinzu!

In Ostholstein ist es weniger problematisch, trotzdem muß man die Windvorhersage akribisch vor dem Angeltag prüfen um auf dem Wasser keine Probleme zu bekommen.

Es ist auch sehr hilfreich, den ganzen Tag die Wolken am Himmel zu beobachten, damit man bei Wetteränderungen ggf. Landschutz aufsuchen kann.

Ich sehe es als Grundvoraussetzung an, alle Sicherheitsausrüstung an Bord zu haben!!!

Wenn man sich über die Wetterbedingungen gut informiert, alle Sicherheitausrüstung an Bord hat und die Seetüchtigkeit seines Bootes kennt, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren! Dann macht das Angeln auf der Ostsee auch von kleinen Booten sehr viel Spaß! 

Gruß Steve


----------



## Rosi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ein GPS ist eine feine Sache. Davor kommt aber noch ein Kompass und eine Seekarte. Das ist verpflihtend und kann nicht durch Elektronik ersetzt werden.
> Dann kommt der Nebel......



Mal vom Nebel abgesehen kann man den Kompass garnicht überall verwenden. Hier liegen Starkstromkabel in der Fahrrinne, die irritieren jede Kompassnadel. Ich habe auch keine Seekarte an Bord, denn dazu bräuchte ich noch Stift, Taschenrechner und Winkelmesser. Einfacher ist es sich vor einer Ausfahrt den Wetterbericht genauer anzusehen und dann einfach nicht so weit rauszufahren. 

Merkt euch wo die Nachbarn angeln, also die eigene Position zu ihnen. Die haben idR auch alle keinen Radar. Fahrt langsam wenn euch der Seenebel plötzlich überrascht. Man kann schon noch 10m weit sehen. Und so sieht er aus der Ferne aus. Ihr habt noch höchstens eine Viertelstunde.


----------



## Platti (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Moin,
ich kann die Warnungen der erfahrenen Kollegen hier im Thread nur unterstreichen. Als "Binnenländer", ich komme aus der Kölner Ecke,  unterschätzt man die Ostsee leicht und Wetterentwicklungen richtig zu beurteilen fällt wegen mangelnder Erfahrungen schwer. Man glaubt eben, weil man ein paar Jahre im Urlaub auf der Ostsee rumschippert und vielleicht auch den Seeschein hat, man kenne die Ostsee. Das ist ein ziemlicher Irrtum.
Ich habe das vergangene Woche vor Spodsberg selbst erfahren dürfen, wir hatten recht ruhiges Wetter, diesig, Hochnebel, Wind 3bft als das Wetter binnen einer halben Stunde völlig umschlug, der Wind frischte auf bis 6bft und wir hatten Probleme, überhaupt noch den Hafen zu erreichen. Ich habe diesen Wetterumschlag absolut nicht erkannt und als es zu erkennen war, diesen nicht ernst genommen und viel zu spät reagiert. Die Dorsche bissen eben gerade so gut.

Ich habe an diesem Nachmittag Respekt bekommen. Grobe Fehler kannst du auf dem Meer unter Umständen nur einmal machen.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

das kann ich auch unterstreichen...komme von der küste und fahre sehr oft mit dem belly raus.aus vernunft habe ich auch lieber abbrechen müssen oder bin erst garnicht rausgefahren.man sollte das nicht unterschätzen,wobei beim belly fahren immer noch die strömung hinzukommt.dann lieber garkein fisch.und man hat nur ein leben....


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Hallo Gummibootangler:
Im Sommer Rettungsweste, wenn kälter Rettungsweste -und-Floater. Der Floater ist kein Rettungsmittel. Es sollte nach Möglichkeit eine 275er Rettungsweste sein..      Und: ...die WaPo kommt mit Sicherheit! 
Rosi:
Dort, wo du das Bild gemacht hast, brauchst du auch keinen Kompaß. Weiter draußen gehört er, wie die Seekarte, zur "guten Seemannschaft". An den meisten Küsten muß man auch nicht auf 10 Grad genau peilen. Zumeist bewegt man sich mit dem Kleinboot ja doch nur in zwei Richtungen: Seewärts und landwärts. Diese Peilung geht auch noch mit etwas Mißweisung. 
Ich bin schon sehr oft im Seenebel gefahren. Auch wenns noch 10m Sicht sind - man verfährt sich so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Wenn es einmal zu einem Versicherungsfall kommen sollte, ein großer Unterschied.
Petri


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

wer ist denn der gummibootangler?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> wer ist denn der gummibootangler?



die frage verstehe ich ja nun gar nicht, wenn ich könnte würde ich die löschen..........bis jetzt war alles ernsthaft hier, witze gibt es in einer anderen  rubrik oder


----------



## Tino (2. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> wer ist denn der gummibootangler?




Frag ihn doch selber per PN wer er ist.#d


----------



## gummibootangler (6. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

soll dieser informative und konstruktive tread so destruktiv enden? wär doch schade!
ok geb ja zu das mein posting leicht provokativ war und möchte mich in diesem zusammenhang bei dolfin für seine sachlichen und informativen antworten bedanken, weiter so!!!
hab lange überlegt ob ich meine persönliche rettungsmittel hier vorstellen soll da sie bestimmt nicht jedermanns sache sind,wills mal-unter ausschluss jeglicher verantwortung- riskieren
wenn ich mit meinem 30 jahre altem 3,90zodiak+6ps johnson unterwegs bin hab ich außer der üblichen ausrüstung nen 3mm neoprenanzug flossen schnorchel+taucherbrille dabei als geübter schwimmer schlepp ich das luftboot bei motorschaden so ohne weiteres an die küste-war zwar glücklicherweise noch nicht nötig spaßeshalber hab ichs schon mal ohne probleme ca.3km in ca 1,5 stunden gemütlich gezogen um zu wissen was geht -natürlich im sommer!
mit nem neoprenanzug dümpelt man wie ein korken an der wasseroberfläche schorchel zum atmen -gefühlt kann mann damit schwimmen bis mann einschläft


----------



## Meerforellenfan (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Drei Angler verirren sich im Nebel auf der Ostsee



Ohne Kompass oder Radar brachen drei Angler bei dichtem Nebel zu einer Schlauchboottour in der Ostsee auf. Dabei veloren sie die Orientierung und mussten gerettet werden.


 Drei verirrte Angler sind vor Warnemünde bei dichtem Nebel aus der Ostsee gerettet worden. Die Männer waren am Morgen mit einem Schlauchboot aufgebrochen, hatten bei einer Sicht von 50 bis 100 Metern jedoch vollkommen die Orientierung verloren, teilte die Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) mit. 

Foto: ZB/DPA Die Ostsee bei dichtem Nebel. Drei Angler verloren bei solchem Wetter die Orientierung. Zum Glück hatten sie ein Handy dabei
 An Bord befand sich keinerlei Navigationsausrüstung, weder Kompass noch Radarreflektor.

Gegen Mittag alarmierten die orientierungslosen Angler mit einem Handy die Rettungskräfte. Eine Stunde später nahm sie ein Rettungsboot an Bord, wo sie mit wärmenden Decken versorgt wurden. Das Schlauchboot nahmen die Seenotretter in Schlepp und brachten es zurück nach Kühlungsborn. Die drei Männer kamen mit dem Schrecken davon.

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...er-verirren-sich-im-Nebel-auf-der-Ostsee.html


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Drei Angler verirren sich im Nebel auf der Ostsee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tja, was soll man dazu sagen..........ich würde denen komplett die ganzen Kosten des Rettungseinsatzes incl. Aufschlag in Rechnung stellen....Fertig....
Sieht aus, als würde man nur so was lernen!! #d


----------



## kerasounta (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Generell kann ich sagen das ein Meer unberechenbar ist..
ich bin vor Jahren mit nem gr. Landsmann in der Ägäis rausgefahren mit nem 7 Ps Motor...

Als auf einmal vom Land starker Wind einsetzte wollte wir  wieder zurück ans Ufer..

unsere Entfernung war vielleicht 1 km vom Ufer entfernt..

genau in diesem Moment fiel unser Motor aus und sprang nicht an..

wir haben dann die ruder rausgeholt und haben im Tandem gerudert und das über 1 std .lang..gegen die Wellen und Strömung...|uhoh:|sagnix

Es war mitten im sommer ,unsere Verwandten und freunde sahen uns zu wie wir wie die Teufel ruderten..

Das war uns eine Lehre, nie wieder ohne Ersatzmotor raus....

genau an der selben Küste habe ich vor 6 Jahren einen ertrunkenen Mann gefunden der ca. 5 km vor der Küste mit seinem Fischerboot kenterte...#t kein schöner anblick |bigeyes


----------



## allegoric (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Ich würde auch gerne einmal mit dem Boot vor Wustrow usw. rumstochern, da ich früher dort gern Urlaub gemacht habe. Aber gut, dass hier dieses Thema eröffnet wurde. Das lässt einen etwas wachrütteln.


----------



## HD4ever (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

das ist sicher kein Problem auch mit kleinen Booten auf der Ostsee rumzustochern - sogar mit Schlauchbooten
oft genug setzt der gesunde Menschenverstand aus lauter Angel-,Fischvorfreude nur leider aus |bigeyes


----------



## anbeisser (22. November 2011)

*AW: Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich!*

Tja,mann kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen.

Wer selber rausfährt:

1.richtige Kleidung bzw.Schutzausrüstung
2.Nie ohne Navi und Kompass
3.zur Sicherheit noch ein >>aufgeladenes Handy<< möglichst mit GPS

Wer ganz sicher gehen möchte , einen erfahrenen Bootsfahrer fahren lassen oder  eine Kuttertour buchen ...


----------

